# not receiving ACPI events in newer kernels - UNSOLVED

## mikegpitt

I decided to edit my post to make the description more clear.

I'm having problems getting my system to detect ACPI events with newer kernels.  Currently I'm running 2.6.36-tuxonice, and everything works fine.  I have tried previously to upgrade to 2.6.39, 3.0.3, and just this past weekend 3.2.1, and for each of these my system no longer receives uevents for the ac adapter, battery, laptop lid, and the function keys that control brightness.

I originally configured the kernel using my working 2.6.36 config and running `make oldconfig`, and when this didn't work I built a config from scratch using pappy's kernel seeds.

When booting into these kernels and running `udevadm monitor` or `acpi_listen` I don't get any responses at all when trying to trigger any of these events.  I have tried various configurations of ACPI options in the kernel (built in, modules, getting rid of the old /proc event interfaces) and nothing seems to work.

The system does seem to recognize ACPI in general (see post below with debug output), but the events themselves never seem to fire.

Does anyone have ideas what might be wrong?

Here is the ACPI section of my current (non working) 3.2.1 kernel config:

```
# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATE_CALLBACKS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sda2"

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

# CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG_FUNC_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_GHES is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_PCIEAER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

```

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Original post:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've been stuck at kernel 2.6.36 for quite a while, since every kernel I've tried after this doesn't respond to udev events.  When running `udevadm monitor` I don't see any events for battery, ac, lid, etc, and I can't control screen brightness anymore with the function buttons.

The last kernel I installed that works well is 2.6.36-tuxonice-r4.  I tried the 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 and 3.0.3-gentoo sources a while back and had this issue, and couldn't resolve, so I decided to shelf the issue for a while to see if it would resolve itself with a newer kernel version -- but it hasn't.

Today I installed the 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 kernel, configured from a `make oldconfig` and no udev events fired.  I thought that maybe since I had previously used a tuxonice kernel I would start from scratch with a new config.  I started with pappy's kernel seeds and configured the 3.2.1 kernel from scratch.  Everything works great, except no udev events!

Unfortunately I'm stuck on the 2.6.36 kernel because I can't suspend my laptop when closing the lid (no lid event fires).

Any advice?  I can post portions of my kernel config if needed.  Thanks in advance!   :Smile: Last edited by mikegpitt on Tue Apr 17, 2012 8:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## eccerr0r

What hardware?  Did you grab your old config file and use that as a starting point?

I'm using 3.2.1-r2 on my netbook (and most other machines) and acpi events seem to work...

Maybe I'm getting ACPI and udev mixed up... uhoh...

----------

## mikegpitt

I originally used my old config as the basis of the new kernel config, but since that didn't work I configured from scratch, and had the same issue (see above).

My laptop is just a standard Intel OEM bundle.  I think that that ACPI events are reported by `udevadm monitor`... are ACPI events handled by udev these days?

This is my hardware as reported by lspci, although I'm fairly certain this must be some kernel configuration issue.

```
# lspci -nn

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub [8086:2a40] (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port [8086:2a41] (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a42] (rev 07)

00:02.1 Display controller [0380]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a43] (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 [8086:2937] (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 [8086:2938] (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 [8086:2939] (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 [8086:293c] (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:293e] (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 [8086:2940] (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 [8086:2942] (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 [8086:2944] (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 [8086:2946] (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 [8086:2948] (rev 03)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 [8086:294a] (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 [8086:2934] (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 [8086:2935] (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 [8086:2936] (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 [8086:293a] (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge [8086:2448] (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller [8086:2919] (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation 82801IBM/IEM (ICH9M/ICH9M-E) 4 port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [8086:2929] (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller [8086:2930] (rev 03)

02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection [8086:4222] (rev 02)

07:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller [10ec:8168] (rev 02)

08:00.0 System peripheral [0880]: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller [197b:2382]

08:00.2 SD Host controller [0805]: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller [197b:2381]

08:00.3 System peripheral [0880]: JMicron Technology Corp. MS Host Controller [197b:2383]

08:00.4 System peripheral [0880]: JMicron Technology Corp. xD Host Controller [197b:2384]
```

----------

## mikegpitt

I recompiled the kernel with acpi debug support, but it didn't shed much light.  The interesting thing is that the kernel sees all the appropriate buttons, but there are still no uevents triggered by udev/kernel.

```
$ dmesg|grep -i acpi

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007db64000 - 000000007db9f000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007db9f000 - 000000007dc00000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f7150 00024 (v02 PTLTD )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 7dbf90f6 00064 (v01 \xffffffff\xffffffff\xffffffff\xffffffff\xffffffff\xffffffff \xffffffff\xffffffff\xffffffff\xffffffff\xffffffff\xffffffff\xffffffff\xffffffff 06040000  LTP 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7dbe5000 000F4 (v03 INTEL  CRESTLNE 06040000 ALAN 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 7dbea000 05A9C (v02 Intel  CANTIGA  06040000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 7db9efc0 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 7dbfed86 00038 (v01 INTEL  CRESTLNE 06040000 LOHR 0000005A)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 7dbfedbe 0003C (v01 INTEL  CRESTLNE 06040000 LOHR 0000005A)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7dbfedfa 00068 (v01 PTLTD  ? APIC   06040000  LTP 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 7dbfee62 00176 (v01 \xffffffff\xffffffff\xffffffff\xffffffff\xffffffff\xffffffff \xffffffff\xffffffff\xffffffff\xffffffff\xffffffff\xffffffff\xffffffff\xffffffff 06040000  LTP 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7dbe9000 00655 (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7dbe8000 00259 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Tst 00003000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7dbe7000 0020F (v01  PmRef    ApTst 00003000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.001262] ACPI: Core revision 20110623

[    0.103788] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region at 7db64000 (241664 bytes)

[    0.104419] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.110037] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.110037] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.110037] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.110037] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.111853] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.116270] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.117061] ACPI: SSDT 7db1ac20 00265 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.117484] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.117487] ACPI: SSDT   (null) 00265 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.122377] ACPI: SSDT 7db19ca0 001CF (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.122826] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.122830] ACPI: SSDT   (null) 001CF (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.125874] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.125892] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.125915] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.134141] ACPI: EC: GPE storm detected, transactions will use polling mode

[    0.134801] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.135012] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.135021] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.135392] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    0.145280] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.145476] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

[    0.145534] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

[    0.145727] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

[    0.145786] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

[    0.145837] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

[    0.145889] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

[    0.145942] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP05._PRT]

[    0.146044]  pci0000:00: Requesting ACPI _OSC control (0x1d)

[    0.146048]  pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC request failed (AE_NOT_FOUND), returned control mask: 0x1d

[    0.146050] ACPI _OSC control for PCIe not granted, disabling ASPM

[    0.156189] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

[    0.156250] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

[    0.156309] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

[    0.156369] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

[    0.156427] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.156486] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.156543] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

[    0.156601] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *7 11 12 14 15)

[    0.157352] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.176919] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.176927] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.177448] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

[    0.177536] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.177594] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

[    0.177759] system 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.177827] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.177977] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.178185] system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.178252] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.178321] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.178382] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0f13 (active)

[    0.178712] system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.182040] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

[    0.182042] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.660054] ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP0] (off-line)

[    0.668053] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    0.668126] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.668190] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.668249] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.775032] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (53 C)

[    0.843123] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[   11.395135] i915 0000:00:02.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[   11.395147] i915 0000:00:02.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[   12.571074] acpi device:04: registered as cooling_device2

[   12.571568] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)
```

----------

## mikegpitt

Some additional debug information from acpitool:

```
# acpitool -e

  Kernel version : 3.2.1-gentoo-r220110623   -    ACPI version : 20110623

  -----------------------------------------------------------

  Battery #1     : present

    Remaining capacity : 2396 mAh, 100.0%

    Design capacity    : 2400 mAh

    Last full capacity : 2396 mAh, 99.83% of design capacity

    Capacity loss      : 0.1667%

    Present rate       : 0      

    Charging state     : charged

    Battery type       : rechargeable 

    Model number       : 64 mAh

    Serial number      : M720T/M730T

  AC adapter     : on-line 

  Fan            : <not available>

  CPU type               : Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T3400  @ 2.16GHz 

  CPU speed              : 0xa3 MHz 

  Cache size             : 2161.285 KB

  Bogomips               : 4322.57 

  Bogomips               : 4322.27 

  Function Show_CPU_Info : could not read directory /proc/acpi/processor/

  Make sure your kernel has ACPI processor support enabled.

  Thermal info   : <not available>

   Device       S-state   Status   Sysfs node

  ---------------------------------------

  1. P0P2         S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:01.0

  2. PEGP         S4    *disabled  

  3. P0P1         S4    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1e.0

  4. USB0         S3    *enabled   pci:0000:00:1d.0

  5. USB1         S3    *enabled   pci:0000:00:1d.1

  6. USB2         S3    *enabled   pci:0000:00:1d.2

  7. USBR         S3    *disabled  

  8. USB3         S3    *enabled   pci:0000:00:1a.0

  9. USB4         S3    *enabled   pci:0000:00:1a.1

  10. USB5        S3    *enabled   pci:0000:00:1a.2

  11. EHC2        S3    *enabled   pci:0000:00:1a.7

  12. HDEF        S3    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1b.0

  13. RP01        S3    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1c.0

  14. PXSX        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:02:00.0

  15. PSL1        S3    *disabled  

  16. RP02        S3    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1c.1

  17. PXSX        S4    *disabled  

  18. RP03        S3    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1c.2

  19. PXSX        S4    *disabled  

  20. RP04        S3    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1c.3

  21. PXSX        S4    *disabled  pci:0000:07:00.0

  22. RP05        S3    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1c.4

  23. PXSX        S4    *disabled  

  24. RP06        S3    *disabled  pci:0000:00:1c.5

  25. PXSX        S4    *disabled  

  26. LID0        S3    *enabled   

  27. PWRB        S3    *enabled   

  28. SLPB        S3    *enabled 
```

----------

## albatroz

Hi, I'm having the exact same issue, did you find a solution for these problem?

cpuinfo

```
$ lscpu

Architecture:          x86_64

CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit

Byte Order:            Little Endian

CPU(s):                4

On-line CPU(s) list:   0-3

Thread(s) per core:    1

Core(s) per socket:    4

Socket(s):             1

Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel

CPU family:            6

Model:                 15

Stepping:              7

CPU MHz:               2399.960

BogoMIPS:              4799.92

Virtualization:        VT-x

L1d cache:             32K

L1i cache:             32K

L2 cache:              4096K

 $ cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 008: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2009

Report errors and bugs to cpufreq@vger.kernel.org, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

  maximum transition latency: 4294.55 ms.

analyzing CPU 1:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

  maximum transition latency: 4294.55 ms.

analyzing CPU 2:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

  maximum transition latency: 4294.55 ms.

analyzing CPU 3:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

  maximum transition latency: 4294.55 ms.

```

----------

## dmpogo

Guys,  we still did not get a clear understanding what hardware it is.  Many laptops (like thinkpads, toshibas) have separate platform dependent kernel settings that need to be enabled for ACPI to be properly handled. These settings are under Device Drivers/x86 Platform Specific Device Drivers

----------

## Quoti

Same issue here. I have a Clevo M720T based notebook and there are no specific options for that one. The thing is, ACPI-events work fine under 2.6.38 but not under any newer kernel.

----------

